# Who was Busted in Freeport with snapper???



## pibottomline (May 1, 2008)

Which center consol was caught with snapper onboard today


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

If it was caught in Freeport in state waters what's the big deal? Over bag limit?


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

gethookedadventures01 said:


> If it was caught in Freeport in state waters what's the big deal? Over bag limit?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tad over the limit.....


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice haul! Tore em up!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Buddy will give you $5/lb to sell as dog food...


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Sun dried tomatoes


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

whos your daddy said:


> Tad over the limit.....


Did that come out of a non commercial boat?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Klesak1 said:


> Did that come out of a non commercial boat?


Yep.....


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

whos your daddy said:


> Yep.....


Wow!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Wow,bet they were selling them to a fish market somewhere


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Non accountability by the recs


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Renegade commercial boat?


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

The Last Mango said:


> Non accountability by the recs


I hope that's a joke


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd guess those fish were being sold , what's a rec going to do with 300 red snapper.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Fin Reaper said:


> I hope that's a joke


Nope


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Must have been a very large center console to hold that many....

Obviously they were being sold commercially off the record but I'm sure recs will get blamed and this will be used against us...

I guarantee somehow illegal comms end up being classified as outlaw recs


----------



## Stir It Up (May 21, 2015)

Guess the guy didn't want to have to pay one of the kingpins of the gulf.... lol


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

The Last Mango said:


> Nope


And what accountability do you think would have stopped that? Sounds the same as the gun control advocates.
Hold off your judgement till you have details. 
Any supposed rec with that much fish is not a rec... would have been selling them.... that makes him an illegal commercial.

Classic example of commercial non accountability. 
Let's see where the cards fall.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Fin Reaper said:


> And what accountability do you think would have stopped that? Sounds the same as the gun control advocates.
> Hold off your judgement till you have details.
> Any supposed rec with that much fish is not a rec... would have been selling them.... that makes him an illegal commercial.
> 
> ...


Your definition of "commercial" is weak, you can do better


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Rogue commercial fishing. Glad he got busted.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

The Last Mango said:


> Your definition of "commercial" is weak, you can do better


if they were going to sell the snapper, then they are outlaw commercial fishermen not RECs.

the defintion is simple


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hopefully he rolls on the commercial fish house that was buying illegally.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

The Last Mango said:


> Your definition of "commercial" is weak, you can do better


46 cfr part 28.... you tell me what the coast gaurds definition oF commercial is... if you can read.

You aren't by chance the owner of a 98 Kenner named slot machine are you... would explain everything I need to know.


----------



## LEDERMARINE (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone know the boat name?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Rec Poachers Patrol works ....


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Fin Reaper said:


> 46 cfr part 28.... you tell me what the coast gaurds definition oF commercial is... if you can read.
> 
> You aren't by chance the owner of a 98 Kenner named slot machine are you... would explain everything I need to know.


Kant reed or rite


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

would you two quit whining like babies already. Grief.... anyways that is indeed a ton of fish for a CC. Good news is they got caught


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I can't believe anyone would catch and bring back all those katies!!! Don't let buddy g see that, he will have a heart attack! !!
Mango...it's ok, it wasn't your boat this time haha


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Blueshoes said:


> would you two quit whining like babies already. Grief.... anyways that is indeed a ton of fish for a CC. Good news is they got caught


No whining here... every rec should be offended by the comparison. Yourself included.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

On March 26th at approximately 11:00pm, the USCG contacted Texas Game Wardens regarding a recreational vessel with an unknown amount of illegal red snapper on board. Texas Game Wardens made contact with the vessel and USCG in Freeport.
The vessel contained 488 illegal red snapper with a commercial value of $9500.00 making this one of the largest recreational seizures in the Gulf Of Mexico.
This is a joint investigation involving the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department, United States Coast Guard, and the National Marine Fisheries Service.
Multiple criminal cases are pending.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Great news. 

Thing is Buddy and family have nothing to worry about . Nothing illegal on their part....Big Shame on us RECs


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

So tell me Mark, do you really think this was a weekend warrior???????
Or being sold under the table?
Would love to know the truth about this seizure but we probably never will.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

That's a hole lota Fich on the dock... Hope they take the boat involved!


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Probably some idiot that saw that national geo show and thought holy **** I can get paid that much for these super easy to catch fish-lol!!! Glad whoever was caught and will be punished to the full extent of the law


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

hookN said:


> Great news.
> 
> Thing is Buddy and family have nothing to worry about . Nothing illegal on their part....Big Shame on us RECs


Recs? Recs don't sell fish.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

That's a commercial snapper dock where Capt Mark's boats tie up.


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

A lot of silly people with comments today. Get all the facts of shut your little girly mouths. Alot of talk and most of you idiots do the same just not as much


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

mit mit said:


> A lot of silly people with comments today. Get all the facts of shut your little girly mouths. Alot of talk and most of you idiots do the same just not as much


Obvious that is some rouge commercial operation selling the fish. Not Recreation fishermen.


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Actually I do know all of the facts but why would I entertain the it hung ears and ry babies


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

mit mit said:


> Actually I do know all of the facts but why would I entertain the it hung ears and ry babies


Please tell us what happened so there is no more assumptions


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Itching and cry babies


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

mit mit said:


> Actually I do know all of the facts but why would I entertain the it hung ears and ry babies


I know all the facts also, so please tell everyone and lets see if know the truth or just ranting.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> I know all the facts also, so please tell everyone and lets see if know the truth or just ranting.


Who cares about that dude I just want the facts to get out before this gets used to someone's advantage


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> Who cares about that dude I just want the facts to get out before this gets used to someone's advantage


lets see what he has to say, or he can just keep acting like a child calling everyone names


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Jolly Roger your an idiot and for legal reasons I won't tell the whole world


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

mit mit said:


> Jolly Roger your an idiot and for legal reasons I won't tell the whole world


so you are just a liar, bust has already been made, everything is already known. Rouge commercial operations like this are busted all the time along the Gulf coast.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

mit mit said:


> Itching and cry babies


So legal reasons or the cry baby thing? If it really is legal reasons I understand not explaining what happened. However mit mit, your idiot comment above is way off the mark.

Regards 
Eric


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

I wonder what kind of tackle they had on that boat. Had to be commercial.


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Eric you sir an an idiot too. This is the just the start there is still a court side to it but I guess common sense of knowing how things go should not be given


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Mitmit...the newest broke dik comm fisherman to come out of the wood work..
Welcome!!!


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

mit mit said:


> Eric you sir an an idiot too. This is the just the start there is still a court side to it but I guess common sense of knowing how things go should not be given


It is great to see that our failing educational system has collided with our sub par judicial system, at the same place, at the same time. 
Happy Easter to you sir


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I let my 7 yo read this thread...he said wow daddy, did some of these people not go to school?
I said correct, they are commercial fisherman lol


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Sea sick and Eric **** both of you dumb 
****s. Dumb *** punks that can't fish and want something to talk about **** both of you sirs. I'll be at Surfside tomorrow if you all would like a detailed explanation of how **** poor I think you you ****s. Duck a dick and shut the **** up


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

A rogue recreational boat MAY keep 48 snapper. NOT 488.


Mit,


Let's here your BS story.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

mit mit said:


> Sea sick and Eric **** both of you dumb
> ****s. Dumb *** punks that can't fish and want something to talk about **** both of you sirs. I'll be at Surfside tomorrow if you all would like a detailed explanation of how **** poor I think you you ****s. Duck a dick and shut the **** up


Drive it home sir, drive it home.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Lol well while your at Surfside smokin cigarettes waiting for the shrimp boat...I'll be at the house and headed to work haha..go make that 100 bucks tomorrow killa!!! Buy you a six pack of bud and some stogies!!! Live that high life haha...gotta love those low rent comm guys
There's some good ones out there,very few. .


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

mit mit said:


> Sea sick and Eric **** both of you dumb
> ****s. Dumb *** punks that can't fish and want something to talk about **** both of you sirs. I'll be at Surfside tomorrow if you all would like a detailed explanation of how **** poor I think you you ****s. Duck a dick and shut the **** up


This is breaking several rules for this forum. You have been reported.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

And the next to get banned is--------- lol idiot


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

sea sick said:


> I let my 7 yo read this thread...he said wow daddy, did some of these people not go to school?
> I said correct, they are commercial fisherman lol


We took the short bus


----------



## mikeb6704 (May 13, 2015)

Typical rogue commercial fisherman. This happens all the time due to greed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lurker (Feb 26, 2015)

Let mit mit stay. It's funnier to watch him squirm, and he's a good representation of the comm side of the equation.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

The Last Mango said:


> We took the short bus


You're one of the few mango....


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

sea sick said:


> I let my 7 yo read this thread...he said wow daddy, did some of these people not go to school?
> I said correct, they are commercial fisherman lol


I have an 8 year old nephew maybe we can get together on a flat day this summer, run offshore, and put the kids on some fish.

Edit: strike fish, insert state water snapper


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

hilton said:


> That's a commercial snapper dock where Capt Mark's boats tie up.


Im thinkin the TPWL contacted Mark to take care of the fish once they had their Investigating done. Either to freeze for later trial, or to put to commercial use so they arent a waste. Is my guess..


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Thats a heck of a "rec" boat. First one ive seen with ***** draw works. More like a non permitted commercial doing a little moonlighting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

If you know the facts then spill them. Your big enough to get on here talk a lot of sh--. your a-- is just butt hurt because you got caught. Do the crime pay the time don't get all pissy when you get made fun of.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

sea sick said:


> I let my 7 yo read this thread...he said wow daddy, did some of these people not go to school?
> I said correct, they are commercial fisherman lol


LMAO!


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

100 bucks huh. I wipe my *** with those. Money is something obviously you don't have. I fish for fun and I'm **** good at it. Are you. Funny how some spoiled little *****es that had everything handed to them have an opinion come ondown to the dock *****esand yes morons I have a degree do you


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

TPWD does not have the cold storage space for that much temperature sensitive evidence. If they need to keep all of it they lease the cold storage space from a commercial provider. If they don't need to keep it and it is edible, typically it is donated to a food bank or some type of charity.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

mit mit said:


> 100 bucks huh. I wipe my *** with those. Money is something obviously you don't have. I fish for fun and I'm **** good at it. Are you. Funny how some spoiled little *****es that had everything handed to them have an opinion come ondown to the dock *****esand yes morons I have a degree do you


Yes sir, I do. Just a lowly engineering degree.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

So who is gonna post the details???


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

Mit mit surely won't.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

saltaholic said:


> So who is gonna post the details???


Hopefully mitmit...after he puts his pipe down and finishes up that 6pack $ high life baby!!

Nothin like those big baller comms...wiping with hundys!!!


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

I fish for fun also. Sometimes I catch sometimes I don't, to me that's fishing, but I always try to have a good time. No matter what the reason for the 400 plus snapper that were caught I believe it was wrong. The authorities will work out the situation and that is that. I will run off during the next weather window, catch my state water snapper on the way back in and enjoy the heck out of my time on the water.


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm big and bad enough if anyone want a chance to see. Pm me and I'll give you my cell number


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Sea sick come on down buddy I'll put your *** is your rightful place.


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Lurker to you and the rest of the *****es I have an open invite I wanna see who can make me squirm. Come one come all or stut the **** up


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

mit mit said:


> Sea sick come on down buddy I'll put your *** is your rightful place.


Wheewwee....meet you at the Walmart parking lot! Hey mango...these your peeps right here...these comm guys are something funny!!!


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah and that's a chemical engineering degree. So last chance. I'm looking for any takers


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Mitmit...the toughest guy on the interwebs....and Surfside dock....haha


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Sea sick I see your ***** *** is scared shut the **** up then. Talk some good **** on the internet. Pussy you and all of your buddys


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Sea sick I'm calling you out put up or shut up


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

sea sick said:


> Wheewwee....meet you at the Walmart parking lot! Hey mango...these your peeps right here...these comm guys are something funny!!!


Not all Doctors and Lawyers are bad, same as commercial fishermen. I fall into a different class


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Your so tuff!!!! Is this a open cage match haha


----------



## MikeWilson (Dec 31, 2009)

Mit is that you?


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Point proven sea sick is a pussy. Grow a set of balls you little *****


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Mike Wilson your a pussy too


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

saltaholic said:


> Must have been a very large center console to hold that many....
> 
> Obviously they were being sold commercially off the record but I'm sure recs will get blamed and this will be used against us...
> 
> I guarantee somehow illegal comms end up being classified as outlaw recs



I agree 100%

They werent a commercial--- A commercial Fishes Legally catchin 10-15000 per trip even tho they are endangered they say, YEAR round until they catch their ?? millions of pounds, as the Goverment fisheries Allows them Legally to do.

They Werent Recreational- Recreational Federal Season is closed because the Goverment Fisheries says its Illegal to fish other than maybe 10 days and only catch 2 - 4 in MAYBE 2 trips for the whole legal federal season year.

So Recreational Fisherman go out when they can which is MAYBe half a dozen times a year and catches state Snapper hopefully... And Thats Legal.

Naw, these folks who caught all theses fish were neither, they and their buyer are Greedy, Non Tax paying, Only thinking of themselves, *** Holes whos Immature actions affect ALL recreational and commercial and Charter fisherman, and these that caught all these nearly 500 Illegal Red Snapper and the person/persons who were gonna buy them are common OutLaw Criminals and need to be not only fined heavily, but have all their state and Federal privileged rights as sportsman for fishing and hunting taken away for life in all states, but, Look thru bars for awhile so they can think about it.

They need to remember the REST of their lives









jmo


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Mitmit!! The baddest commercial fisherman in the world! !
Only young dumb punks and retards fight. ...I'm neither of those....which one are you. ..when you mature up some or get a few more IQ points you'll realize that. If I need to fight you I'll just have to shoot you...you keep balling this hundred dollar pay days...broke ***** comm...typical


----------



## MikeWilson (Dec 31, 2009)

mit mit said:


> Mike Wilson your a pussy too


I'll sic my dawg on you he's a mean un.


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

This rumor shocks me for one individual but the other not very surprising as his bay boat randomly sank a couple months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Would not be surprised if it was a 36' yellowfin.... And if so, sorry to say are recs.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

So what are we signing up for? Remind me what this thread is about?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it was mitmit dad and little sister on that boat that got busted!!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

MikeWilson said:


> I'll sic my dawg on you he's a mean un.


It better be a pit bull dog.thay mit mit is a tuff guy!! Baddest dude on the dock I hear....


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Sea sick I'm neither young nor dumb who said anything about fighting I just think your a ***** and I'd love to tell you in person you a butch that hides behind g a computer and talk ****. And for the record no I'm not a Comercial guys but yes I do hold a 200ton masters. And the sign up is to teach the little boys on here how to be a man because there's a lack of. That's the sign up


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Sea sick you ***** dad and little sister. OK you wanna go there. I'm a **** your wife for that one


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

This thread has been very educational.



sea sick said:


> I let my 7 yo read this thread...he said wow daddy, did some of these people not go to school?
> I said correct, they are commercial fisherman lol


Wish I could give you more green bro but the mods said no 

Mike, save the dog, you don't won't it to bite him and get rabies.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

hog said:


> Im thinkin the TPWL contacted Mark to take care of the fish once they had their Investigating done. Either to freeze for later trial, or to put to commercial use so they arent a waste. Is my guess..


Yep - probably so. I'm sure the details of what happened will come out sooner than later.


----------



## MikeWilson (Dec 31, 2009)

sea sick said:


> It better be a pit bull dog.thay mit mit is a tuff guy!! Baddest dude on the dock I hear....


Had to wake him up but I asked him and he thinks he's up for it .


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

katies fb already on it

18 mins Â· 
This is exactly the kind of thing our show was trying to bring awareness to. I would like to say great job to everyone involved taking these guys down. Illegal fishing is wrong no matter who's doing it. To all the fishermen doing everything by the book thanks and keep up the good work. 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink....160874137&id=362214707170256&substory_index=0


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Let me guess..payback for your little sister huh..hahaha your funny.... thanks for the entertainment


----------



## J_Philla (Oct 22, 2009)

anytime fish are taken illegally, they have to be weighed at a landing facility that has a legal scale and permits to hold the fish.... So before anyone thinks that capt. Mark or his operation was involved, thats why it took place at his dock.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

mit mit said:


> I'm big and bad enough if anyone want a chance to see. Pm me and I'll give you my cell number


Are you Roy D. Mercer by chance??


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

mit mit said:


> Sea sick and Eric **** both of you dumb
> ****s. Dumb *** punks that can't fish and want something to talk about **** both of you sirs. I'll be at Surfside tomorrow if you all would like a detailed explanation of how **** poor I think you you ****s. Duck a dick and shut the **** up


Lol ,who's the cry baby now..?
Chits too funny not to join in..
Effing commercial trash. ..


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Nope my name is Tim.sea sick you *** your yellow you pussy


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Okmajek. You are your a pussy too


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

roundman said:


> katies fb already on it
> 
> 18 mins Â·
> This is exactly the kind of thing our show was trying to bring awareness to. I would like to say great job to everyone involved taking these guys down. Illegal fishing is wrong no matter who's doing it. To all the fishermen doing everything by the book thanks and keep up the good work.
> http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...160874137&id=362214707170256&substory_index=0


I am curious to see if the same coverage will be given to the suspected purchasing parties.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again... This USED TO BE such a great msg board.
sad3sm


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

spotsndots said:


> Are you Roy D. Mercer by chance??


Good days!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

mit mit said:


> Yeah and that's a chemical engineering degree. So last chance. I'm looking for any takers


Pretty sure cooking meth in an old Airstream isn't the same as getting a chemical engineering degree.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Drinkie drinkie!


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

lmgreeri said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again... This USED TO BE such a great msg board.
> sad3sm


Agreed, you can't make this stuff up.......


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Mit mit...it's usually pinkish redish in color.


I ain't ever messed with a yellow one..u might want to get your old lady checked out or quit messing with those dock skanks...wrong color bud haha


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

mit mit said:


> 100 bucks huh. I wipe my *** with those. Money is something obviously you don't have. I fish for fun and I'm **** good at it. Are you. Funny how some spoiled little *****es that had everything handed to them have an opinion come ondown to the dock *****esand yes morons *I have a degree do you*





mit mit said:


> *Yeah and that's a chemical engineering degree*. So last chance. I'm looking for any takers





spotsndots said:


> *Are you Roy D. Mercer* by chance??





mit mit said:


> *Nope my name is Tim*.sea sick you *** your yellow you pussy


So a internet tuff guy like you who is supposedly smart enough to get a chemical engineering degree actually doesn't know who Roy D Mercer is??? Do you know what Google is??? let's see if this helps:


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Like calling Hillary honest*

Identifying the illegal harvest as a recreational boat is bogus - the fact they were not commercially licensed, does not make them recreational.

Recreational fishermen obey state limits,(may ignore Federal usurpation) target a desired species,and catch fish with rod and reel, pay license and fees to do so.

Commercial boats bicycle and long line indiscriminately, purchasing their right to do so --

BOTH Commercial and Recreational catch fish, methods differ, and we all **** well better learn there are too damned many snapper now - there are PLENTY to go around in the gulf -

The PROBLEM is Federal Mismanagement that should be left up to states.

Was this too many snapper? Looks bad but doesn't even scratch the surface of the snapper biomass in the gulf. Illegal? Unethical? ----------


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Is mitt mitt little Guindon perhaps? "King of the long liners"


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Identifying the illegal harvest as a recreational boat is bogus - the fact they were not commercially licensed, does not make them recreational.
> 
> Recreational fishermen obey state limits,(may ignore Federal usurpation) target a desired species,and catch fish with rod and reel, pay license and fees to do so.
> 
> ...


This is less snapper then what is killed with one rig demo.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

so did buddy catch them?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

roundman said:


> so did buddy catch them?


Nope, but he was probably buying them hahaha


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

sea sick said:


> Nope, but he was probably buying them hahaha


Oh man. How awesome would that be? My fingers are crossed


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Good bust , the time sensitive evidence would really been worth a ton if it would have been followed to the cash.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

TexasJellyfish - this apparently was a result of an ongoing sting operation by TPWD, USCG and NMFS - I would hope that the paying end of the operation would definitely be part of the process.

Also, just because the boat is apparently registered as recreational, this was definitely NOT a "recreational" operation, but a rogue COMMERCIAL FISHING operation.


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

This is one way to divert your attention away from the real thieves of the gulf.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

mit mit said:


> Sea sick you ***** dad and little sister. OK you wanna go there. I'm a **** your wife for that one


Degree, huh? You talk like a common street meth addict. Why did you pick this thread to pop your cherry on 2cool anyway


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

mit mit said:


> I'm big and bad enough if anyone want a chance to see. Pm me and I'll give you my cell number


Lmao this is comical.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Degree, huh? You talk like a common street meth addict. Why did you pick this thread to pop your cherry on 2cool anyway


It's comical....he doesn't even know what my wife looks like!!! For all he knows she might look like his little sister haha
Got us the baddest engineer to pilot the baddest commercial boats on the Gulf Coast fellas !!! Yall have been warned!


----------



## Dufrsp31 (May 21, 2015)

On Texas Game Wardens FB page, someone posted a pic of the culprit in the comments under their post regarding the illegal snapper. Not sure how reliable that is. Just figured I'd share.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

erain12 said:


> I fish for fun also. Sometimes I catch sometimes I don't, to me that's fishing, but I always try to have a good time. No matter what the reason for the 400 plus snapper that were caught I believe it was wrong. The authorities will work out the situation and that is that. I will run off during the next weather window, catch my state water snapper on the way back in and enjoy the heck out of my time on the water.


X10 on this one. 
Erain, I think you described fishing perfectly for me.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Lol. I think mit mit wants to meet you guys out by the bike rack..... Word on the street is it was a 35' or 36' center console with mercs , all the fish were hand cranked, and the perp is an ex charter Capt. 


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Dufrsp31 said:


> On Texas Game Wardens FB page, someone posted a pic of the culprit in the comments under their post regarding the illegal snapper. Not sure how reliable that is. Just figured I'd share.


Post it for those of us without fb


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I will if I can't get in trouble lol


----------



## Dufrsp31 (May 21, 2015)

Hope the link works. I had to move to my pc since I couldn't do it from the FB app on my Ipad.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153529607182947&set=p.10153529607182947&type=3&theater


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Dufrsp31 said:


> Hope the link works. I had to move to my pc since I couldn't do it from the FB app on my Ipad.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153529607182947&set=p.10153529607182947&type=3&theater


It worked I have no clue who that is but I'm not a Freeport area guy. I'm sure it will all come out


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

mit mit said:


> Sea sick and Eric **** both of you dumb
> ****s. Dumb *** punks that can't fish and want something to talk about **** both of you sirs. I'll be at Surfside tomorrow if you all would like a detailed explanation of how **** poor I think you you ****s. Duck a dick and shut the **** up


Reddie for this buffoon.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Lmao


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Reddie for this buffoon.


I agree! "Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life, son."


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

No legitimate "commercial fisherman" in his right mind would do this. Not worth losing his license and livelihood over.

It's not really fair to classify these guys as "commercial or recreational" just outlaws plain and simple.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

mit mit said:


> Okmajek. You are your a pussy too


Ouch.... easy tough guy..
I'm sure your a big deal 
Down there at the docks lol
But hey ,I'm just calling em
Like I see em..


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Its Catchy said:


> No legitimate "commercial fisherman" in his right mind would do this. Not worth losing his license and livelihood over.
> 
> It's not really fair to classify these guys as "commercial or recreational" just outlaws plain and simple.


Yes, better term might be" poachers". Matters very little how he's licensed.-Mike


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Sea sick I'll see you tomorrow no more hiding and you other little girls don't hide behind the Internet pm me and we can talk in person. And yellow means coward dumb ***. Sea sick year buddy I know who you are now. You pussy


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Kyle 1974 I know who you are too you little *****. That's funny pop my cherry I'm just tired you you *****es that have nothing to do. Can't fish but wanna talk **** about everything. So kyle. You can sucka dock moron. I love how you *****es hid behind a monitor


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

mit mit said:


> Kyle 1974 I know who you are too you little *****. That's funny pop my cherry I'm just tired you you *****es that have nothing to do. Can't fish but wanna talk **** about everything. So kyle. You can sucka dock moron. I love how you *****es hid behind a monitor


Man, all the secrecy and behind the scenes fight scheduling..why not just post up where you work or whatever rat hole you'll be at tomorrow and all interested parties can come by and visit??


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

The only thing better than this is when those sword guys fight at the dock behind their Vikings and Cabo's.


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

mit mit said:


> Kyle 1974 I know who you are too you little *****. That's funny pop my cherry I'm just tired you you *****es that have nothing to do. Can't fish but wanna talk **** about everything. So kyle. You can sucka dock moron. I love how you *****es hid behind a monitor


Easy killer don't bite off more than you can chew someone may take your crazy rambling seriously.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Cool Smack Talking !!*

Last time I heard this much smack talk Nate Diaz was choking the little irish guy out .
Some of these fellows get so upset ..... I work in the gulf on a oil platform on the shelf and I see a bunch of boats take more than their limits but this is ridiculous greed . I hope whoever he is gets whats coming to him ...... NOW BACK TO THE PROGRAM .....
ARE YOU READY ! ARE YOU READY ......LETS GET IT ON ...FIGHT !!!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

I see someone getting banned very soon... 

You got to be tough if your going to be stupid!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Mit mit... I'm so scared...I can barely type...please have mercy lol
Good look on thst 1st haul today.. hope u can get a 12 pack at the end of the day big baller


----------



## mit mit (Feb 14, 2009)

Sea sick your a joke and to anyone else interested I'll be at Surfside marina till noon then I'll be at Galveston Yacht basin after that. I can explain in greater detail in person


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Lighten up Francis


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

mit mit said:


> Sea sick your a joke and to anyone else interested *I'll be at Surfside marina till noon **then I'll be at Galveston Yacht basin after that.* I can explain in greater detail in person


I guess we know when the marinas are getting their ****ters cleaned at least.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mit mit said:


> Nope my name is Tim.sea sick you *** your yellow you pussy


That kinda talk will get you banned around here mr Billy Bad arse!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

mit mit, you need to chill guy. Your degree means nothing. Your age says you're young. Your mouth is bigger than the rest of your body and it's writing checks that one day, you tail won't be able to cash. 90% of the guys & gals on this board have worked hard and earned everything they have. You say you're a big boy & apparently believe that you can take anybody on this board. I have news for ya son, you are sadly mistaken. No matter how big and bad you may think you are, there is at least 1 or 10 more people bigger and badder than you. So instead of that smack you seem to continuously be abusing, take a chill pill. I promise you that life will seem more pleasant.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I guess we know when the marinas are getting their ****ters cleaned at least.


Hahahahahaha the blue water patrol huh!!! 
Mit mit..your pathetic!! Now make sure you get the there stripes of those bowls before u get fired !!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

okmajek said:


> Ouch.... easy tough guy..
> I'm sure your a big deal
> Down there at the docks lol
> But hey ,I'm just calling em
> Like I see em..


I call em yella bellys!


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd just like to post on this fine thread about red snappers, lil sisters and clean ****ters...


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a mighty fine thread. ..


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Talmbout said:


> The only thing better than this is when those sword guys fight at the dock behind their Vikings and Cabo's.


That's funny right there.


----------

